# is this a Pseudotropheus crabro? or a Haplochromis latifasci



## carebear230 (Feb 25, 2013)

can anyone tel me if this is a Pseudotropheus crabro or possibly a female Haplochromis latifasciatus . i have a bunch of Pseudotropheus crabro and there r 2 that i am not sure r what they were sold too me as. they r far more streamline then my other bumblebees and not near as bulky .. any help would be grate . thanks 

2013-08-03 17.45.55 by carriepolay, on Flickr


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Could be a crabo aka bumblebee, (but for me)I'd need another pic/angle to be sure.
If you say it is " far more streamline then my other bumblebees and not near as bulky " ,
that makes me think Neolamprologus sexfasciatus(gold) rather than Haplochromis latifasciatus.


----------



## carebear230 (Feb 25, 2013)

u might be right on the Neolamprologus sexfasciatus(gold) .. i have looked up a bunch of pic's and that looks a lot like what i have .. i will still try and grab another pic or two too be sure


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Definitely not Haplochromis (Astatotilapia) latifasciata.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

This fish is definitely not a Neolamp. I'd like to see some more pictures of it, because it does seem to have crabro coloration, but from that angle it does have somewhat more of a Victorian cichlid face.


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Agree more pics/angles needed & not a Haplochromis (Astatotilapia) latifasciata, (*a Vic.*) 
Neolamprologus sexfasciatus(gold) has crabro coloration.
OP said " they r far more streamline then my other bumblebees and not near as bulky " so again, more pics needed to see body shape/finnage before saying *definitely* not a Neolamp. Could be Neolamprologus sexfasciatus(gold) or as said , a crabo since they're so common.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

There a number of characteristics about this fish that make me say it isn't a Neolamp sexfasciatus "gold". The barring pattern is quite off (not uniform), and I have never seen a Neolamp sexfasciatus or tret with incorrect barring, it seems to be a characteristic that doesn't degrade in captive populations. With the neolamps the bottom part of the bars often have black dots that can be picked out. This fish also has a smaller height of finnage that is missing the blue tinge. As well this fish has a black line running from the eye down to the jaw which sexfasciatus do not possess, and is also missing a black opercular spot (although this may be due to the angle). The the tail on this fish is straight edged, not rounded as N. sexfasciatus has.

This appears to be another hybrid as many fish in this forum are, but I am still interested in seeing more photos.


----------



## carebear230 (Feb 25, 2013)

sorry i did not see all these posts till now i will try and take more pic's soon


----------

